# common sense about magazines



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I will give you some common sense about magazines 

*I want my wife to run out of targets before she runs out of rounds* 

now that's some common sense


----------



## Jpchar (May 31, 2012)

Amen, brother!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Can't argue good common sense...


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I am suddenly reminded of Bert in Tremors 2:

"I am completely OUT of ammunition!" Then continues in a sort of awed/lost voice, "That's never happened to me before...."

~sighs~ The difficulty in both the fear of firearms and the proposed legislation is that the answer to guns IS "more guns". If the bad guys are going to be able to get a hold of firearms, (and really, as long as they actually exist, how can anyone KEEP bad guys from having firearms?) then the ability to defend AGAINST firearms has to be widespread, visible, and prevalent. 

If the staff at educational institutions are openly armed, then gun violence in schools is both deterred, and there is recourse against it, limiting the harm done.

If women are openly armed, then violence against women is drastically reduced. (No rapist in the entire history of firearms ever sized up a woman with a .45 strapped to her hip and said to themselves, "Yep, there is the victim for me!")

Firearms that are common and openly visible are what deters and diminishes gun violence.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I heard a teacher on the radio , saying that arming teachers or persons with concealed carry would be more dangerous than not having any guns at all.
she started in that a student could take the gun and use it and that it's mere presence would put everyone at greater danger.

obviously if she would be that careless she is not the person to carry.

first of all if gun grabbing from a holster were an issue we would have heard of it with 49 states having carry , yes it on rare occasion happens to law enforcement , but remember they are in close proximity to criminals who have nothing left to loose, when a citizen is carrying the criminal can choose to leave you be as they all seem to , what would be gained from them trying to take your gun , if they fail they are dead , their odds are actually better of living and getting a gun by smashing the window of the police car and grabbing the squad rifle from the rack but that doesn't happen either. they choose a less likely to get them shot or incarcerated way of getting their guns.

second why on earth would a seemingly educated person not understand that nothing absolutely nothing prevents them from bringing in their own gun right now unless the school has a metal detector and most do not.

so school kids should be sending the President crayon drawn letters asking why he just gave himself life time armed security costing the taxpayers millions while he ensures they are sitting ducks.

if having people carry guns is so unsafe why is it we don't have hundreds of accidents every day millions carry daily , accidents are almost completely unheard of. 

the truth is every day your kids are likely next to someone with a gun , in line at the walmart , at the grocery store , the convenience store , the next table at the restaurant , in the bank , the hardware store , walking down the street playing in city parks , at city hall , at the barber shop or salon , the only place your kids are not likely near some one with a legally carried gun is at school.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

i dont want to require a teacher to be armed. however if one wants to be and is trained im totally in favor. i think it would be better to have a desk drawer or wall safe w/push button lock in every classroom. some would have guns some might not. an intruder wouldnt know.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

dkhern said:


> i dont want to require a teacher to be armed. however if one wants to be and is trained im totally in favor. i think it would be better to have a desk drawer or wall safe w/push button lock in every classroom. some would have guns some might not. an intruder wouldnt know.


People who are not interested in carrying a gun should absolutely not be pushed to carry them in any way 

my opinion is that guns should be carried in good holsters on ones person, and not locked away 

if a cache of guns were to be kept in schools it should be in a manned security office.

the point is to get reaction time down , sandy hook the shooter had 20 minutes till anyone who was armed showed up , he had already killed himself
we need response under 3 minutes

it doesn't matter what the weapon is if your going to give someone 20 minutes of un challenged time to do anything they want

simply saying that some schools have personnel authorized to carry you can have the same detourant factor as spending money adding hardware

it would absolutely be a personal choice made by teachers who wanted to take on that responsibility.

either way it will be necessary to provide some active security for schools , because leaving them sitting ducks without anything is just wrong , continuing to ignore it will not help, making laws to punish good people will do nothing.
only adding actual security to schools will improve anything.


----------



## Hawkshaw (Jan 18, 2010)

It makes a lot of sense to be restricting guns and magazines when it comes from a group that provided the Mexican Cartel and Syrian as well as Libyan backed Al Qaeda with weapons that are used against our own people. How can anyone want to go along with such stupid idiots as that. All under the guise of preventing gun violence. Sounds to me as though they are the main body in promoting gun violence. Maybe they just have guilty consciences?? We need protection from them more than anything.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree 100% with the statement " run out of targets before running out of rounds. "

And common sense would say to me if there was a street with six houses on it and it was made known 3 had owners with guns ready to use them, but which 3 was unknown, any sane thief would find another street.

Same with a school. 3 class rooms have a trained and armed teacher. Do you want to roll the dice here bub ? I have to believe not. 

And that would be true anywhere.


----------



## Hawkshaw (Jan 18, 2010)

*And common sense would say to me if there was a street with six houses on it and it was made known 3 had owners with guns ready to use them, but which 3 was unknown, any sane thief would find another street.*

*Same with a school. 3 class rooms have a trained and armed teacher. Do you want to roll the dice here bub ? I have to believe not. *

These statements are what will work. There has to be enough deterrent to keep people from wanting to attack or use this type of force against anyone. If they know the risk is high they will not attempt anything. If you remove all the guns then you remove the risks and make everything an easy target. It seems some misguided people cannot for the what ever reason grasp this logic. The more guns we have around in responsable hands the less there will be of this type of violence. I understand there are people who are afraid of guns for what ever reason. Mostly I believe this is a fear of the unknown having no experience with them. When handled properly they are safer than driving a car.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I talked with the principal , they have been locking all but the office door for several years now , he wants and has been asking for for some time , a buzzer entry system for the main door , an intercom , an outdoor public address system to alert teachers on the playgrounds or sports fields , and cameras on the doors.

we have the benefit that the police station is about a minute lights and sirens and 3 minutes normal driving from the school, and they have some training planned with local police , they also had a crisis drill last week , all class room doors are locked at all times they can be propped open but as soon as they are pulled shut they are locked the kids were also trained to go quickly and quietly to a place of concealment in the class room.

we discussed a few other things , and some short term solutions to the lack of funding 
they have a plan and a plan is better than not , but it relies on fast police response time something that should be able to happen in given the short distance across town we are only a 2 x 2 mile town from far edge to far edge


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

Hawkshaw said:


> *And common sense would say to me if there was a street with six houses on it and it was made known 3 had owners with guns ready to use them, but which 3 was unknown, any sane thief would find another street.*
> 
> *Same with a school. 3 class rooms have a trained and armed teacher. Do you want to roll the dice here bub ? I have to believe not. *
> 
> These statements are what will work. There has to be enough deterrent to keep people from wanting to attack or use this type of force against anyone. If they know the risk is high they will not attempt anything. If you remove all the guns then you remove the risks and make everything an easy target. It seems some misguided people cannot for the what ever reason grasp this logic. The more guns we have around in responsable hands the less there will be of this type of violence. I understand there are people who are afraid of guns for what ever reason. Mostly I believe this is a fear of the unknown having no experience with them. When handled properly they are safer than driving a car.


The shootings with the highest numbers that I can remember were in a high school, a church, a college , a theater and a grade school. 

Anyone should see the pattern here. Large numbers of people that cannot defend themselves. 

The politicians and their anti gun brethren have to see it too, but choose to ignore it and continue on with their agenda. 

I dont care that they don't want or have a gun so by the same token, I dont think they should care that I do want or have a gun. I mean fair is fair, or used to be anyway.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

that's because if they can sell you ever increasing need for security , and over looking a constitutional amendment here and there , they won't have any trouble billeting a solder in your home , you will be asking for it


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Another way to look at it is; If the teacher(s) were open carrying then sooner or later at a very early age little John or Mary would say "Whats that thing" and the responsible teacher could then very quietly explain the "Safety for us all" aspect. 

Kids seeing the open carrying as an everyday thing --it would very soon become a total 'non issue'

And drug induced kooks who have fallen over the cliff would have known that a school was not a good place to achieve their **15 minutes** of fame..............


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my kids think seeing a gun is as normal as a cell phone 

they don't fear a holstered gun one bit.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GCP, does your school have glass doors? 
Locking a glass door (unless it's bulletproof) is useless. One shot, a rock or a brick and the doors are open.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus , I know , you will never stop a determined attacker unless you kill or incapacitate them 

most of the doors have the glass with the wire in it , but that just slows things down a bit. and there are other windows 

most door nobs are easily gotten thru with some simple tools and a bit of force

the point is that they are doing what they can within the confines of the current law and working to make things better , they are doing more than sticking their head in the sand and saying that doesn't happen here all our houses have freshly mowed lawns and trimmed bushes we live in a "good neighborhood"

the principal is well aware that sandy hill was "doing everything right" and we discussed that and that schools are in the same class as air ports when you remove everyone's ability to defend themselves you must take responsibility for it as a institution or agency 

when you are an institution bound by state and federal law you must operate in the confines of that law , that law says only law enforcement can be armed in the school if the police chief offered a officer to cover the schools i don't think he would turn it down.

part of the problem is also that the district , is in rough financial times , every budget is a struggle and some teachers have already been cut bringing class sizes to max of what is allowed. the way Wisconsin funds schools is broken and has been for a long time.

we had opted out of public school all together and home schooled all the children for some years but i have one child that seems to need to go somewhere to work , In the working world i would refer to that as a 8-5er a person who has to go someplace to call it work. I don't know where she got this from as i work from home all the time at all time of day and night for my corporate job.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

This teacher in Israel looks like she has her rifle in her control. Don't seem to be a bunch of kids grabbing or gawking at it. I'm sure it is a normal sight for them. Bet she knows how to use it too.
View attachment 3102


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

GCP, thanks for the explanation.

Those stupid glass doors on school buildings have always been an issue for me. In a tornado drill (in one of our buildings) the kids are marched past the glass wall (with doors) in one hallway and forced to set in the hall within 20 feet of a glass wall in another hallway. Never could understand how a glass wall could be a benefit.

Also at one of the local schools the only lock is a bar that goes under the handles of the big front entrance doors. In case of a fire the bar renders the doors unusable so, effectively, they can never have a "lockdown".


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

when I was in school and they wanted to lock the school they used a length of chain and a padlock but about half way thru high school they got new doors and tried locking the doors so that if you stepped outside for a smoke you would be locked out if the door closed and have to go around to the office door.

unless of course your buddy let you back in , even if you didn't smoke you often let them back in if they were stuck outside cause the door closed , it promoted good will

it was much better than them smoking in the bath room I hated using the restroom in school

I was one of the very few who didn't smoke this was at a time when everyone smoked even our class salutatorian would light up after school.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I remember well the days when the teacher's lounge was hazy with all the cigarette smoke. 
A classmate and I once got scolded in front of the class for smoking in the girl's bathroom. Bad thing was, we didn't. The 10 other girls that were there before us all had cigarettes and the smell stuck to our clothes.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

:goodjob::goodjob::goodjob:


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

out of all the English classes i have forgotten , the one i remember was when the teacher could smell pot in the class room , she explained how she was a theater and English major in the 60s in college and she new exactly what that smell was and she never wanted to smell it in her class room again or we would all have a less than random drug test , do it on your own time and not when your coming to my class.

I could have told her exactly who it was she probably knew , I had seen them taking hits from the bowl in the parking lot. but she really didn't want to know she wanted it to go away. 
and it did.


did i mention i went to a small rural high school in a farming community we had farm fields right up to the practice foot ball field


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

good thoughts here im still not totally convinced about the teacher carrying on person. there are lots of examples of teachers assulted every year. although if carrying assults might go down. if intruder had knowledge it would allow a teacher to be targeted. multiple teachers carrying could still work. i know in hs i could have disarmed most of my teachers had i wanted to. just thinkin out loud


----------

